
Show HN: United States Dollar - nadermx
https://unitedstatesdollar.org/
======
nadermx
Hey HN, I find myself checking the USD against' a lot of currencies and I've
been in a funk so felt like making a little project out of it. The source code
is in the footer, let me know your comments or ideas

